# HELP!! Brodie may be suffering from cancer



## Test-ok (Jan 15, 2015)

Need a good pic or 2.
How to post a pic.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

My advice? Go to your vet. 
This forum is wonderful but it's not a substitute for your vet.


----------



## Carlie123 (Mar 13, 2015)

Yes I am planning on going to the vet.. Just want to see everyone's views on it before I spend a lot of money since I don't have the finances to be getting 800.00 vet bills all the time!


----------



## Test-ok (Jan 15, 2015)

> Just want to see everyone's views on it before I spend a lot of money


tapping foot...waiting for pictures.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

2 thoughts.
Have your vet:

Run a complete thyroid panel.
Have a DNA test for Ichthyosis (blood test) run 

These are 2 underlying problems that can cause skin issues. Allergies can as well


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Yes I also would suggest getting another option from a second vet especially with those moles.

Yeast infections and skin issues *can* often be the result of an allergy from food. My dog had allergies even though I was feeding him the "best" grain free food on the market. It was only through the Hemopet saliva test that we found out that he was allergic to fish, chicken and other common ingredients. I would have never found out through guess work.

You may also want to look into coconut oil for a yummy and healthy addition to his diet.

I wish you the very best with your boy, it is so hard to see them like that.


----------

